# Gotta love the uintas



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Mirror lake highway a few months back


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Have any pictures?


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

sawsman said:


> Have any pictures?


I did but they were too big to post and I cant figure out how to configure them because I lack basic computer skills.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

90redryder said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> > Have any pictures?
> ...


Try re-sizing your image to around 600 pixels wide. It should be able to get the files size down enough so you can upload it. Or you will have to upload the photo to a separate site and link it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

90redryder said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> > Have any pictures?
> ...


A quick and easy way that usually works is to email the pictures to yourself. Before you email them it usually will ask you if you want to resize them to send them easier.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Here you go 90redryder..

The instruction link at the top of this section.

viewtopic.php?f=53&t=519


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Critter said:


> 90redryder said:
> 
> 
> > sawsman said:
> ...


Thanks that was rather simple.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Now that I realized how easy it is... here are a few pics.


----------

